
Verizon blocks Nexus 7 and will probably get away with it - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/verizon-blocks-nexus-7-and-will-probably-get-away-with-it/
======
OriginalAT
As far as networks go Verizon has the best. Unfortunately they believe that
gives them the right to treat customers like crap and do whatever they want in
the pursuit of profit.

